# (IL) Chespaeake Bay Retriever Stud



## Davidconrad91 (Jun 16, 2016)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever Goldeneyes Hunters Dream SH , SR79755703 hips-Excellent CB-11003E31M-VPI elbow Normal CB-EL2804M31-VPI DM Carrier CB-DM2280/32M-PI-CAR,EIC Clear 16-3816, PRA Clear. Hard running excellent dog that is in the home and can turn on and off switch from field to home. Pics on request, one litter sired with references available upon request. $600 or pick of litter 


David Conrad
Antioch, IL
847-366-0159
[email protected]


----------

